# Can anyone recommend alternative to "Natural Instinct" food when on holiday



## Rmbaker (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,

We feed Sasha "Natural Instinct" (barf) puppy food which is fantastic. I don't want to give her dried food whilst we are on holiday but the fridge and freezer aren't big enough to hold a week's supply of Natural Instinct. Can anyone recommend an alternative that doesn't need to be kept frozen or chilled?

Many thanks
Ruth


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.k9natural.co.uk

Seems expensive but you don't use much and it's only on a short term basis.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Pure is cheaper but same idea. 

http://www.purepetfood.co.uk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have nature diet and Forthglade when on holiday or at kennels. It never upsets their tummies and they love it. It's all natural and goes well with natural instinct.


----------



## Rmbaker (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I'll have a look at them.
Many thanks
Ruth

Ps we are going to northumberland. Can't wait for Sasha to have her first time on a beach!


----------

